# Let's talk real about Blue Rams



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

Let's do that - let's talk real about them...

A few weeks ago I walked into my LFS in NJ. I saw ELectric Blue Rams the size of Bolivian Rams. They had to be just shy of 3", easily over 2.5".

I've NEVER seen Rams that size and I have never been able to grow a Blue Ram out to that size. Almost always the Rams in stores come in at 1" and 1.5".

Has anyone ever raised their Rams to true Adult size? Can you show pics?

I just believe that most Rams are Asian strain and probably never make it to this size. It was a very interesting batch of Electric BLues full sized adults and their color was AMAZING! Nothing like the 1.25" electric blue juvies you see in stores.

And I've never ever seen a normal blue ram the size of those Electrics. I wonder if someone let go of their breeders. My understanding is that when BLue Rams reach this size they are no longer good for breeding and are pretty much at the end of their life span.

Any comments - real talk please - be honest if you know your Rams are only in your tanks for a few months as I believe thatmost hobbyist have switched to Bolivians because they are tired of seeing their Rams die within weeks or a few months after purchase.

PS I finally took the dive and bought four Bolivians - I really like them and they behave differently than Blue Rams.

THanks


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I did the opposite; I started with bolivians, then moved onto blue rams because the bolivians were too easy 

To this date, I've not had a captive bred strain of the blue ram hit 3 inches; max I've had is a GBR that was just under 2.25" at death, age around 2.5 years. ATM, I have some wild caught blue rams that I'm going to grow out to see if they'll hit 3 inches; the biggest one I have atm is 1.5", here's a picture of her; this was taken about 5 minutes ago, sorry about the horrid quality  Oh, and she's been in the tank for about 4.5 months now.


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

That is definintely a wild caught fish and I agree it is a female. I hope you can get her to grow full size.

Blue Rams like Discus - I believe need to be fed really well to grow them out. Based on forums and what is on the internet, like youtube- most hobbyist are not able to grow them out to true adult size.

I think most people can get them to 2" if they have a captive bred that is healthy.

When it comes to Blue Rams I would only want true Wild Caughts in my tank. I have given up on these juiced up Asian Strains and unfortunately that is about all that is available in your LFS.

I must have gotten really lucky some ten years ago when I picked up two pairs at a PETCO, yes petco and both pairs would spawn. I even managed to get fry from one pair in a seperate tank.

Since then it's been all down hill!

Good luck with your wilds and powerfeed if you can.

Oh, and as of right now my Bolivians must be Wild Caught since they are full sized - actually, they are the same size as the Electric Blue Rams that I saw at full size.

The EBs were too expensive at that size so I didn't bother to purchase since they are at the end of their lifespan. They were gorgeous though and it was exciting to see a bunch of true full size Blue Rams even if they were Electrics. Whoever they came from was really good at taking care of them - had to be a breeder IMO.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*TitoTee*
I have seen line bred aggies at 4.5 inches... It doesnt make the species " true adult size" 4.5 inches... It makes them "jumbo".

My wild rams never grew to jumbo size and it wasnt lack of proper care...


----------



## neutrino (May 4, 2007)

I haven't had blue rams in nearly 20 years, but when I had them mine typically grew to 3 inch adult size, some a little larger, none less than 2.5 inches. Stronger breeding back then? The fact that back then I fed my tanks live brine shrimp two or three times a week?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

neutrino said:


> I haven't had blue rams in nearly 20 years, but when I had them mine typically grew to 3 inch adult size, some a little larger, none less than 2.5 inches. Stronger breeding back then? The fact that back then I fed my tanks live brine shrimp two or three times a week?


It's probably a combination of better breeding/grow-out conditions, less hormone injections, better diet, and less inbreeding, or at least, those would be the most likely reasons.

As for size, I think a lot of it has to do with genetics, so for all we know, the MORE inbred individuals may be the ones that grow larger. Personally, I don't look at the size they reach as much; as long as they live to at least their expected age and are a decent size and healthy, that's good enough for me.


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

trust me...when you see a full size adult Blue Ram ..you will not settle for less. I have seen them and they are truly a site to behold. For those of you with those three inch Bolivian Rams...just picture a German Blue or an Electric at that size.


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

I remember a few months ago - just before seeing those 3" Electric Blues, I was in Charlie's store in Scotch Plains NJ. It is a very well known store in the NY/NJ area, and I remember telling Charlie that some Blue Rams he had must be someone's breeders because they had a nice size on them, about 2" and he looked at me and said they are juvies and that I must not have seen full size Rams. Well you know how us guys are right guys - the big ego - I told him yea I know, of course I was lying! LOL

Well shortly after that I saw the 3" Electric Blues and that's when I really knew what Charlie was talking about. Whether you take good care of your Blue Rams or not the bottom line is that these line bred Rams dono justice to the true size of this beautiful fish, to boot the are line bred, hormoned, and antibiotic'd to death, literally cause they typically die shortly after the hobbyist brings them home. Some times we get lucky and we get a nice healthy specimen that will last for a few years. I have a male in my tank right now that appears to be very healthy and robust always active. My guess is that he will last a couple of years. Let's see if I can grow him out to that 3" size, though I doubt it, because he looks to be Asian strain but you never know...


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

http://aquaresearchcenter.com/ram_page.html


----------

